# John Deere Mocos



## FARMBOY4055 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

I have been looking at buying a disc mower conditioner. We had Massey Ferguson 1363 for a couple years but the first time we used it brand new I mind you the gear box blew out. Then after that was fixed the pto shaft broke then the gearbox went out again. So finally they put these sides on it so you couldn't turn but prevented these problems. But earlier this year my grandpa sold it only 3 years of use not more than a 1000 acres on it.

Now this year I was stuck was the old trusty just plain sickle mower was a pain in the butt. So I want to go back to a disc mower conditioner. I have been doing a lot of research reading reviews and forums like this one. A lot of guys say Moco are very good mowers and they also say go for a center pivot machine as well. So I have been looking and researching and this John Deere 730 came up not a swivel hitch though. It looks very nice, impeller as well. I want to go away from any rolls to many parts and things can go wrong with them i've read. With the mf 1363 we also had steel roller problems too.

I feel like the 730 would be nice in my operation only a little over 9.5 ft which is nice and its center pivot. I know that the 530 is pretty much the same machine but just this is a center pivot. Also but I would allso want to know how well a kubota 70 at the pto tractor could pull it. Could a 70pto tractor pull this at least 4mph in heavy hay? Does anyone have one of these machines or know more about this machine. Any big problems with them? Please give me some feedback thanks. All thoughts about any john deere machines side pull anything please do share.

Here is the link to the machine i'm looking at. https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/196085989/2004-john-deere-730

Farmboy


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

i came directly from haybines to a jd630 flail moco i found used at a estate sale...........i pull it with a jd5105m (90hp/pto) ......first cut i cut about 3t/a grass hay ........my fields are irregular shaped so just due to turns etc i run 4-5mph cutting if i had longer runs im sure i could go much faster....i have zero issues with cutting or the machine itself .....one time i had my tractor in 540E pto and it still did good....i do keep my blades sharp (i think this is key).....couldnt pay me to go back to a haybine

my perception of the JD630moco.....no other experience other than haybines........they are heavy machines weight wise....heavy at tonge and hitch.....run very smooth...pull very easy...mine is side pull and turns to the right very well......turning to the left requires a lot of room to keep tire out of the tounge....i added the high cut shoe extensions to get my cut height up to ~6" ....my fields are smooth and debris free so i have never had to change any schear hubs etc .....i am very happy with the conditioning of the flails in grass hay.......in my case i am fine with a side pull model but a center pull would certainly have its advantages...

in 3t/a hay every cutting was a battle with the haybines .....the moco is drop n go cut my cutting times to at least 1/3rd...and headaches by 100%


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm VERY surprised at the problems you've had with the MF discbine, never heard this before and the 13** RazorEdge Series enjoy a good reputation, possibly the best one in the hay cutting/conditioning results. I don't know if JD will give a better results in the same conditions, but anything is possible.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

70 PTO and heavy hay, hmmmm, could be OK with pancake level ground. Can be done with some slope/hill, but it sure would be nice with just 10 more ponies.  I run 98 at the PTO and could tell if I was going up hill easily. But at lower speeds you might just get by (barely).

Disc type mow/conditioners, are hogs at HP compared to sickle type machines. IMHO My old Ford 5000 was a great fit for a 9'+ sickle bar mow/conditioner, it's tongue would more than dragging on a 9' discbine.

Larry


----------



## FARMBOY4055 (Jun 2, 2020)

ttazzman said:


> i came directly from haybines to a jd630 flail moco i found used at a estate sale...........i pull it with a jd5105m (90hp/pto) ......first cut i cut about 3t/a grass hay ........my fields are irregular shaped so just due to turns etc i run 4-5mph cutting if i had longer runs im sure i could go much faster....i have zero issues with cutting or the machine itself .....one time i had my tractor in 540E pto and it still did good....i do keep my blades sharp (i think this is key).....couldnt pay me to go back to a haybine
> 
> 
> my perception of the JD630moco.....no other experience other than haybines........they are heavy machines weight wise....heavy at tonge and hitch.....run very smooth...pull very easy...mine is side pull and turns to the right very well......turning to the left requires a lot of room to keep tire out of the tounge....i added the high cut shoe extensions to get my cut height up to ~6" ....my fields are smooth and debris free so i have never had to change any schear hubs etc .....i am very happy with the conditioning of the flails in grass hay.......in my case i am fine with a side pull model but a center pull would certainly have its advantages...
> ...



I've looked at the 630 and would definitely buy one but the prices I've seen I might as get a center pivot plus a lot of guys said they'd go for a center pivot any day.


----------



## FARMBOY4055 (Jun 2, 2020)

r82230 said:


> 70 PTO and heavy hay, hmmmm, could be OK with pancake level ground. Can be done with some slope/hill, but it sure would be nice with just 10 more ponies.  I run 98 at the PTO and could tell if I was going up hill easily. But at lower speeds you might just get by (barely).
> 
> Disc type mow/conditioners, are hogs at HP compared to sickle type machines. IMHO My old Ford 5000 was a great fit for a 9'+ sickle bar mow/conditioner, it's tongue would more than dragging on a 9' discbine.
> 
> Larry



The Sickle I have my grandpa bought new in 1991 still has a lot acres but all the paint on it. But we had two haybines for a long time before the disc 1363. But yes we have flat ground I live in eastern ks pretty flat. would probably raise up the skids as high as possible.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The JD impeller machines are great. Anyone who says they aren't have probably not used one, likely don't know how to use one, and are basically uninformed. They will work like a champ in Kansas.

The center pivots are even nicer.

How old is that 730? You need to re-direct your link as it is not working.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

price looks good never had JD discbine only New Holland with rollers I don't think 70 HP is enough. We run out 10"6" discbine with 120 HP tractor


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I used a JD 2640 (right at 70hp pto AIR) on a NH1409 discbine 9-3" without issues. But the 40 series deeres were real tractors. If it had a cab I would still have it. did have 18-38 loaded rears so that helped.


----------



## FARMBOY4055 (Jun 2, 2020)

Vol said:


> The JD impeller machines are great. Anyone who says they aren't have probably not used one, likely don't know how to use one, and are basically uninformed. They will work like a champ in Kansas.
> 
> The center pivots are even nicer.
> 
> ...


Mike it's a 2004 if you want you can look on this link
-https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/196085989/2004-john-deere-730
Thanks 
Farmboy


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess my question is why go from a 3 year old machine to a 15 year old machine? Surely that 15 year old one is gonna have many more issues than a newer model.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agree stack.....you get that old in any disc type mower(with average use) and you grimace thinking about the cutter bar. That is too old IMO to buy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FARMBOY4055 said:


> So finally they put these sides on it so you couldn't turn but prevented these problems.
> 
> Farmboy


Like I've told hired help just because you can turn short doesn't mean you should!Especialy with pto shafts involved.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

He couldn’t have any more problems than they did with the Massey  I would look at a 630, like a 2011-13 if buying used and look it over real good, excellent machines tho. Don’t get hung up on center pivot, it’s nice but not close to a necessity...


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Go on John Deere web and see what they say about impellers. If you have the hay crop for it but I personally do not like impellers and every knows on this page. And yes I had one. Rollers do a better do better for me. We had to toss sickle mowers down here because of the lovable fire ants. The say they are coming your way.

John Deere has separate sections for their cutter bar. If you damage one you don't have to take the whole thing apart to repair. Thank the Good Lord I have not had to test it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> Go on John Deere web and see what they say about impellers. If you have the hay crop for it but I personally do not like impellers and every knows on this page. And yes I had one. Rollers do a better do better for me.


Now if I recall correctly grady, your dealer told you or implied to you that impellers would work on your long crop sorghum sudan. But, if I also recall correctly that John Deere plainly states that the impeller machines are not designed to handle long sorghum sudan, switch grass, etc.

Now I am not picking at you grady, but is that not the reason that you don't like impellers? I would have been beside myself if my dealer had done me the way that the dealer that you used had done you.

But the very vast majority use the impeller machines on grass hay and some use them on legumes. They work great on grass hay and pretty good on legumes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Vol said:


> Now if I recall correctly grady, your dealer told you or implied to you that impellers would work on your long crop sorghum sudan. But, if I also recall correctly that John Deere plainly states that the impeller machines are not designed to handle long sorghum sudan, switch grass, etc.
> 
> Now I am not picking at you grady, but is that not the reason that you don't like impellers? I would have been beside myself if my dealer had done me the way that the dealer that you used had done you.
> 
> ...


LOL Mike, the service manager bet me a case of beer I would not like it. He had tried to talk me out of getting an impeller. I was insistent getting an impeller. Maintenance was easier. I did Milo stalks, hay grazer, and Bermuda. It did not work on them like I thought. Took much longer to dry. What Deere say on their Web Page wasn't there then.

Mike, I did honor my bet +. Ron was transferred to Paris Texas. I drove 80 miles further and delivered 2 cases of beer because he was Sooooo right. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm. I was thinking back a few years ago when we had a similar discussion that you had mentioned that you did not know that Deere did not recommend impellers for long crop like sudan grasses. I must be mistaken.

I know of several members on this site that use the Deere Moco on bermuda and state that they like it. I am surprised at your difficulties with Bermuda. I am not surprised that it did not work well on Milo stalk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

All things being equal, I believe the rollers do a better job of conditioning no matter the crop, but increased maintenance and expense ruled them out for me. But in some late season Tift 85 I would like to try rollers, that stem can be tough to crack.


----------



## FARMBOY4055 (Jun 2, 2020)

stack em up said:


> I guess my question is why go from a 3 year old machine to a 15 year old machine? Surely that 15 year old one is gonna have many more issues than a newer model.


Well I would be using my money for the mower and my grandpa was the owner of the 3 year old mower. So he didn't want to have to be worrying about it blowing up or breaking out of warranty.


----------



## FARMBOY4055 (Jun 2, 2020)

I would also like to ask any of you guys what you guys think does impeller take more hp than roller. I’m only used to roller machines if you get into thick hay they kinda slow you down a bit.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

In general the impeller needs less hp than the rolls.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

FARMBOY4055 said:


> I would also like to ask any of you guys what you guys think does impeller take more hp than roller. I'm only used to roller machines if you get into thick hay they kinda slow you down a bit.


I have a 535 with rubber rolls. The top roll snapped right in the middle cutting Bermuda grass. Happened 5-6 years ago maybe. I bought a self propelled machine this spring with flails. I put down corn and beans last week. I had no problems with the flail. It's not a stem crusher but that's not my goal.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

FARMBOY4055 said:


> I would also like to ask any of you guys what you guys think does impeller take more hp than roller. I'm only used to roller machines if you get into thick hay they kinda slow you down a bit.


From John Deere Web Page:

Conditioner types include:


Impeller - ideal for light-stemmed grasses and alfalfa that respond well to scuffing of the stems
Urethane - a soft roll that provides excellent performance in legumes and grasses
V10 steel - increased crimping for faster dry down and improved wear life
Tri-Lobe™ conditioner - a premium, patented roll system that uses a chevron design to crimp and crush


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> From John Deere Web Page:
> 
> Conditioner types include:
> 
> ...


Amazing that JD say impeller's OK for alfalfa when most other sources say it's not suitable for legumes. What to do, what to do


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Trillium Farm said:


> Amazing that JD say impeller's OK for alfalfa when most other sources say it's not suitable for legumes. What to do, what to do


Amazing that nothing was said to answer the question! He was asking about HP requirements not the suitability of the different kind of rollers.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

KS John said:


> Amazing that nothing was said to answer the question! He was asking about HP requirements not the suitability of the different kind of rollers.


I did answer on post # 22


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trillium Farm said:


> Amazing that JD say impeller's OK for alfalfa when most other sources say it's not suitable for legumes. What to do, what to do


You might be surprised at how well the John Deere impellers work on alfalfa. I know, I actually have first hand experience at doing it. Of course it helps if you read the manual in depth and slow the moco speed on the machine and reduce the aggressiveness of the conditioning on the machine.

You can't always believe those "other sources". They could be like the self anointed god of alfalfa, Dan Undersander. Whom delights in hearing himself speak and refutes anyone who questions him or his so called expertise.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> You can't always believe those "other sources". They could be like the self anointed god of alfalfa, Dan Undersander. Whom delights in hearing himself speak and refutes anyone who questions him or his so called expertise.
> 
> Regards, Mike


LOL,I witnessed that first hand.


----------

